# took my CCW class today



## Azo (Feb 18, 2009)

hey all, 
just got done with me ccw class for nc. it is pouring rain out so the shooting part sucked... my target fell apart when I went to take it off the post sigh. other than that great all around class, I learned a lot about where you can and can't carry. Even learned of a few places that I don't recall reding about, for instance a place that requires money for entry. So no taking your cc to the movies here in nc. Now all that is left is to get my paperwork in and than the wait begins.

~Azo


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yup, we've got quite a few stupid restrictions here. One of the many reasons I can't wait to go back to FL.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats, and yea anyplace you might need it, you cant have it with you.


----------



## Azo (Feb 18, 2009)

Redwolf said:


> Congrats, and yea anyplace you might need it, you cant have it with you.


So true, one of the ladies in the class asked the instructor if there was actually a point in getting one cause if the place was not restricted by law than it was restricted by company policy.

Also another law that I thought weird was this situation: 
Say one night you get up to get a drink of water and find someone in your house doing what ever (stealing your stuff, watching tv, ect) you can not legally use lethal force unless he makes a threatening move towards you or yours. However if you hear someone breaking down your door in the middle of the night you have every right to shoot that person dead through the door. :smt017


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Azo said:


> Also another law that I thought weird was this situation: Say one night you get up to get a drink of water and find someone in your house doing what ever (stealing your stuff, watching tv, ect) you can not legally use lethal force unless he makes a threatening move towards you or yours. However if you hear someone breaking down your door in the middle of the night you have every right to shoot that person dead through the door. :smt017


Yeah, really stupid law. Unfortunately for any BG who has broken into my house and decided to sit on the couch and watch TV, or just steal stuff; I'm a big fraidy-cat and any movement in my general direction would be percieved as menacing, I would be in fear of my life, and have to defend myself. :smt077


----------



## Azo (Feb 18, 2009)

Todd said:


> Yeah, really stupid law. Unfortunately for any BG who has broken into my house and decided to sit on the couch and watch TV, or just steal stuff; I'm a big fraidy-cat and any movement in my general direction would be percieved as menacing, I would be in fear of my life, and have to defend myself. :smt077


Ha Ha my house has two exits, one exit is blocked by three dogs (a complete mutt, a German Shepard mix and a Chow Chow mix) the other would be blocked by me ... the BG would not be having a good day if they chose to come to my house either.


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Redwolf said:


> Congrats, and yea anyplace you might need it, you cant have it with you.


Thats for sure. One of the places I would like to be able to carry is in a restaurant that happens to sell alcohol. I can totally agree with the zero tolerance for alcohol in your bloodstream and carrying but to limit me from having a ccw just because there is a bar on the premisis is stupid. There are some nice restaurants in historic downtown Wilmington, but after dark you have to be really careful down there. When bad things happen here that is typically where they happen.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Those are the loopholes I guess in NC how they get you.. Sure, you can carry, but we're going to restrict about every place you go under the premise that you might actually have the opportunity to become an armed stumbling drunk or something.

The blood-alcohol thing I can understand, because it says "if you carry you best be sober and have your wits about you". That protects people from other people. Holding others accountable for THEIR inability to stay sober.

But restricting actual public places I have a problem with. That protects people from themselves, which is a statist law in defiance of self-government, self-responsibility and self-accountability. It's excessive restriction.. 

Will the criminals follow these rules? duh

.. from the perspective of someone very new to the concept of concealed carry.

Also.. Interesting during my class he didn't elaborate that much on where you can and can't carry.. Basically any govt grounds including schools and bars or places where alcohol was sold or where otherwise posted on entry into the premesis. Some people got it, others didn't.. As I haven't done my paperwork yet for my permit, I'm sure I'll very carefully read the actual law before I strap it on first time out to be compliant.


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

dave33 said:


> Thats for sure. One of the places I would like to be able to carry is in a restaurant that happens to sell alcohol. I can totally agree with the zero tolerance for alcohol in your bloodstream and carrying but to limit me from having a ccw just because there is a bar on the premisis is stupid. There are some nice restaurants in historic downtown Wilmington, but after dark you have to be really careful down there. When bad things happen here that is typically where they happen.


In Virginia it's illegal to carry concealed in a bar or restaurant that serves, but it's NOT illegal to open carry.

Really bleepin' retarded if you ask me. Can't conceal it, so walk into an establishment with your cannon on your hip and some drunk idiot decides to go for it. Really bright. :smt108


----------

